# Anybody familiar with Yahweh's Restoration Cult ?



## caddy

Yahweh's Restoration Ministry

Statement of Beliefs

I have an old friend who is a member of this group.


----------



## Gloria

I've never met someone from YRM, but their statement of belief leads me to believe that they are basically, sacred namer Jehovah's Witnesses, who still observe dietary laws (SDA) and observe the feasts. A mish mash of just about everything....

In other words, I think your friend is in trouble.


----------



## Steve Curtis

I have not heard of them, but after looking over their site, I will be praying that you will be able to minister the Gospel to your friend - because it is so corrupted in their beliefs. "Cult" is the right word.


----------



## George Bailey

*Translation*

"If you are looking for a dedicated group of people who will not compromise with error and who have gone beyond "playing church," then we invite you to get in touch with us! "

Translation: 

"Join us and we will control every aspect of your life"


----------



## caddy

^
Indeed Brian !


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

I am familiar with them and once was influenced by them but never actually joined it. They are one of many fractitious sects of the Sacred Name Movement (SBM), which believes we have to call the Father Yahweh and the Son Yahshua. They're an offshoot of the adventist movement that believes in keeping the OT Torah and Feasts, that the NT was written in Hebrew rather than Greek, and avoiding "pagan" words to the point of saying Yahweh is an Elohim not a God (b/c "God" sounds like "Gad" in Hebrew, and that means luck!), and Jesus is at best a second-rate mistransliteration, at worst a word meaning "Heaing Zeus" (seriously!)

Some other unorthodox beliefs

The Messiah is a created being, not truly divine
Salvation is found only in calling God Yahweh, in addition to following the Torah and believing in His Son
The Holy Spirit is Yahweh's powerful force, not a person
The Messiah was impaled (not crucified, since a Cross looks like a Tau and Yahweh could never execute his son on a pagan instrument!) because He pronounced the Father's name

YRM is a breakaway from Yahweh's New Covenant Assembly/Yahweh's Assembly in Yahshua; the leader of YRM is the son of the leader of YAIY. Both came out of the aforementioned AoY. Other groups include Yahweh's Assembly in Messiah, PaleoTimes, and various Congregation of YHWH assemblies. The "House of Yahweh" is an extreme (even for these guys) offshoot of the SNM.

Most SNM groups have published their own "translations" of the BIble (usually taking the KJV, ASV, or Rotherham and changing it to fit their theology).

For anyone interested:

Wikipedia article
Watchman Expositor Expose of the Assemblies of Yahweh, the largest and one of the more influential cults
Sacred Name Errors - a site done by a former sacred namer
Let Us Reason Ministries review of the SNM


----------



## cyberev

Johnathan, don't most of these groups subscribe to a type of Christian Identity movement belief system? I could be getting these groups confused but I believe most these cults teach that the Anglo is actually Israel? One last thing, I think they also teach some type of serpent seed doctrine. It has been a while since I read up on these groups, but I have always been interested in studying fringe groups. Crazy always makes for interesting study.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

cyberev said:


> Johnathan, don't most of these groups subscribe to a type of Christian Identity movement belief system? I could be getting these groups confused but I believe most these cults teach that the Anglo is actually Israel? One last thing, I think they also teach some type of serpent seed doctrine. It has been a while since I read up on these groups, but I have always been interested in studying fringe groups. Crazy always makes for interesting study.


 
Some believe in Anglo-Israelism, but most think it's "possible". Generally they're not serpent-seed Arnold Murray racists, and don't deny that the Jews are truly the Judeans of the OT/NT.


----------

